# Nikon VS. Canon... why???



## Nein-reis (Jun 1, 2008)

Why not enjoy both worlds???

Here is my bag today:

1. all packed






2. What is all that?





3. 





Canon:
5D
battery grip
extra batteries 
24-70 f/2.8
17-40 f/4 L
70-200 f/2.8 L
50mm macro f/2.5
430 EX flash
430 EX flash
ST-E2 transmitter 

Nikon:
D300
50 f/1.4
12-24 F/4
SB-800 flash


Not pictured:
Canon 100-400 f/4-5.6 L
Canon 24-70 f/2.8 L
lots of odds and ends 

photos taken with my Canon Powershot G9


----------



## Sontizzle (Jun 1, 2008)

i coudnt imagine shooting with my xti at a wedding and it taking a crap on me then switching over to a nikon.


----------



## Nein-reis (Jun 1, 2008)

Never shot a wedding with a XTi.  But I dont mind shooting with any camera, they all have a shutter button.


----------



## Sweetsomedays (Jun 1, 2008)

I am actually thinking of getting a canon body. My FIL has an old Rebel he said I can have, might just play with canons for a bit for fun


----------



## Lyncca (Jun 2, 2008)

Nein-reis said:


> Why not enjoy both worlds???



Simply cause I can't afford it! LOL


----------



## Overread (Jun 2, 2008)

Lyncca said:


> Simply cause I can't afford it! LOL


 
Same - just not enough cash to get both - I would rather get the best of one than the average of both


----------



## Antithesis (Jun 2, 2008)

Overread said:


> Same - just not enough cash to get both - I would rather get the best of one than the average of both



Yeah, if you don't have duplicate lenses by each brand, if one camera blows a shutter, your missing a lot of focal length. Both companies make excellent cameras and they both have their strong suits. I could never justify the expense of two full kits when I can barely justify just one.


----------



## Overread (Jun 2, 2008)

You know 2 things are bugging me about that shot - 
1) why is your 5D naked? Its got no protector or lens on to protect its dignity!

2) why is there a cricket box in the shot - object far left bottom corner -- strange shape too


----------



## NikFan1 (Jun 2, 2008)

D300 and a 5D, now thats nice!!! Question is which cam do you like better, putting the FF feature aside? You knew someone would ask lol


----------



## usayit (Jun 2, 2008)

Nein-reis said:


> Why not enjoy both worlds???



Because it makes absolutely no sense....

* Neither body can backup the other due to incompatible lenses and flashes.  
* Neither system (Nikon and Canon) have a clear adv/dis over the other.. they perform essentially the same thus don't compliment each other.
* Switching between the cameras requires a mental switch due to the differences in the way nikon and canon handle/operate.  This is the reason why a lot of pros use the same make/model camera as their primary camera for backup.
* You can pack more effectively if you would just choose one.
* There are smarter ways to blow money.


Don't get me wrong.. I do carry two systems as well but their advantages/disadvantages compliment each other.   FOr example, MF and 35mm.   I've also been known to shoot events using a zoom on SLR but default for a rangefinder for more up close/personal work.  Today... I had my son playing at the local arboretum.  I carried a rangefinder on my hip and an SLR macro around my shoulder (for those nice flowers that are currently blooming).


----------



## usayit (Jun 2, 2008)

Overread said:


> You know 2 things are bugging me about that shot -
> 1) why is your 5D naked? Its got no protector or lens on to protect its dignity!
> 
> 2) why is there a cricket box in the shot - object far left bottom corner -- strange shape too



For #1, it is because the 5D was packed with the 70-200 mounted.  He dismounted the lens for the shot.

As for #2... no idea.  Perhaps it is a pet.


----------



## Nein-reis (Jun 3, 2008)

LOL...

I work as a photographer for a company that is supplied largely by Nikon.  And I shoot Canon.  Nikon reps ask us to use and rate their equipment from time to time.  

I dont actually own any Nikon equipment... I just thought it was fun to see my bag packed with both.  

As far as the two cameras, I could not choose a better one of the two.  I love the 5D's FF sensor and RAW files better.  But I liked the D300's speed and build better.  In reality, these two cameras are not in the same class to be judged against each other any way.  I'll just stick with my 1D Mark III as the winner, although I shot a wedding with a D3 last month and it seriously impressed me... 

The strange pet carrier is a Gary Fong lightosphere.  Its a flash diffuser, however I personally think its an over priced piece of tupper ware that wastes flash power.  Its another product I'm testing.


----------

